# Where to buy Hymer (Hella) headlight?



## Borisd0

Hello,

I have noticed that there is a crack in a headlight.,Hymer B Type 2002 5inch round Hella lights. Anybody got a source for these?
Thanks,


----------



## grouch

We tried the Hella website and could not make head nor tail of it. We eventually found that the cheapest place was Brownhills - believe it or not and that was about £101. Have not saved up enough to replace it yet and it is not an MOT failure if it only has a crack. 

To replace it, it is necessary to bend back the inner wheel arch. This requires the removal of 8 or 9 stainless steal self tapping screws and then breaking the mastic seal. It sounds a big job but it really is quite simple

We believe it is the same headlight that is fitted to a VW Golf.

Would be interested in hearing what luck you have in sourcing elsewhere if cheaper.

Keith


----------



## Hymie

Most motor factor should be able to supply a Hella headlamp.

Hella tech dept are very helpful - they will advise stockist details as well as identifying the lamp from the numbers on it.

cheers


----------



## Borisd0

Ouch!

See reply from Hella below.
========

Thank you for your enquiry.

The approval number you've quoted is stamped onto quite a few different dip
beam lamp options. The basic light unit is 1BL 006 349-007 RRP £131.88

As Hella Ltd does not sell direct you would need to contact your local Hella distributor for prices or to place an order. 

============

Does anyone know what other vehicle(s) uses the same light? I may try the breakers yard!

Recap Hymer B574 (B Type) 2002

Geoff.


----------



## vicdicdoc

I was under the impression that they were BMW car headlights . . [series 5 if I remember] . . a scrapyard would be my first choice given the reported cost new


----------



## grouch

Local BMW dealership said headlights were definitely not BMW. As stated before we think they are VW Golf. 

Strange that the best price quoted was from Brownhills. Whether that is still the case remains to be seen. 

Keith


----------



## b16duv

*hella headlights*

Hi,

I have recently had to buy a mirror for my van, and contacted hella who were very helpful, however the rrp they quoted was stratospheric.

Any hgv/bus motor factor will be able to access the part, and discount of up to 40-50% is available to the trade.

I eventually got a mirror from germany and paid less than half the hella or brownhills price. Try a german hymer dealer or hymer directly.

Regards

David


----------



## 107088

try

www.gsfcarparts.com

they got internerd and branches everywhere. They may even be able to match your numbers if you pop in or ring our local.


----------



## sideways

Hella lights are identifiable by the numbers on the glass including left or right hand dip, your local auto electrical shop will be able to source them for you. i know its a long way from you but W N S electrics in S****horpe are first class if your desparate give them a ring and ask for Fred Spurr they are hella agents and extremely knowledgeable.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Hi, as b16duv said, try HGV/Bus parts suppliers. Common stock lights and mirrors seem to be used on the fronts of A class MH's and a lot of buses, for example the mirrors used on my Rapido 963F can often be seen on buses, particularly mini buses.
Colin


----------



## Borisd0

With a view to visiting a few breakers yards, I asked Hella if they could tell me what vehicles used the same part number lamp.

This was their reply,

==========

Geoff, 

Thank you for your enquiry. 

Unfortunately we are unable to advise you which vehicles this headlamp is fitted to. We list it as a universal lamp and have no vehicle specific applications in our catalogue. 


Best Regards / Mit freudlichen Grussen,

Anna King
Customer Service Advisor
Hella Limited
Wildmere Industrial Estate
Banbury, Oxfordshire
OX16 3JU
England, UK


----------



## Waleem

Unfortunately, that is probably the case, so it isnt used as standard on any other vehicle. When I had a similar problem with a front indicator, I gave them the number and they were only too happy to tell me which cars it was from.


----------



## daichi

I seem to remember reading somewhere that the first batch of fiat multipla's had those headlamps fitted, its worth a try, there should be a few of those at the scrappie's by now!!, best of luck!


----------



## DocHoliday

I recently bought my replacement Hella headlights from ebay, £43 a piece: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190986329393

They are this type: http://www.findpart.org/part/hel-1k0008191001

I have a twin-headlamp B544 Classic, 2003. On Hella lamps you'll see quite a few numbers inside the glass, but the part number you need is on the back, on the underside of the housing which holds the bulb.

Even though they're supposed to be used on quite a few vehicles, they aren't common on ebay, but I struck lucky. Other suppliers seem to want at least twice what I paid.

Getting the old ones off entailed removing the aluminium plate (four philips screws - you will need a stubby screwdriver) to which the alignment adjusters are mounted, and cutting the plastic clips apart to remove them from the plate. New headlamp should come with new adjusters and clips.

HTH


----------



## kencocamper

Hi, I replaced both pairs on my Hymer B 754 a while back, it depends which light it is thats cracked, main beam or dip, the dipped beam was about £80 and the main beam about £45, they were also fitted to some golfs and some mercedes if I remember correctly and if they are same as mine.

Main beam was No - 1K2 006.147-051
Dipped beam No - 1BL 006.349-011

I got mine from Andrew Paige motor spares, but any good motor trade parts suplier should stock them.
Hope that helps.


----------



## garethjjones

Great info on the lamps, and the ebay auction. I've a B524, and I'm pretty sure they're the same - though I'll check before I order. One of my headlights has a rusted reflector, and though it keeps getting through the MOT, I'm sure they'll fail it soon.. Besides, could do with a bit more light.


----------

